# Renato Sanches



## robs91 (5 Dicembre 2015)

Centrocampista portoghese classe '97 del Benfica.Lo definirei un perfetto mix di tecnica e forza fisica.Nel video sotto il suo gran gol di ieri sera al suo esordio al Da Luz.


----------



## robs91 (5 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## robs91 (5 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Dicembre 2015)

Un altro Ruben Neves(?)


----------



## robs91 (5 Dicembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Un altro Ruben Neves(?)



Diciamo che Neves è un regista puro alla Xabi Alonso mentre Renato Sanches può giocare in tutte le posizioni del centrocampo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Dicembre 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che Neves è un regista puro alla Xabi Alonso mentre Renato Sanches può giocare in tutte le posizioni del centrocampo.



Chiaro che siano giocatori diversi, intendevo che entrambi sono dei '97 ed entrambi hanno esordito con gol


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Dicembre 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che Neves è un regista puro alla Xabi Alonso mentre Renato Sanches può giocare in tutte le posizioni del centrocampo.



.


----------



## robs91 (5 Dicembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Chiaro che siano giocatori diversi, intendevo che entrambi sono dei '97 ed entrambi hanno esordito con gol


Ah ok non avevo capito.Cmq questo è il suo esordio al da Luz mentre aveva già giocato altre due partite fuori casa contro il Braga e in Champions contro l'Astana.


----------



## ralf (5 Dicembre 2015)

A Football Manager diventa fortissimo


----------



## Cizzu (17 Luglio 2017)

Si potrebbe tornare a scrivere qui... che dite? 








Tatticamente è molto, ma molto da rivedere. Nelle giovanili del Benfica faceva il fenomeno, in Bundesliga è finito a fare panchina.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe tornare a scrivere qui... che dite?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allora vedo che molti lo paragonano a Seedorf ma se devo paragonarlo ad un altro treccinato allora dico che secondo me è più simile a Davids..
Anzi, dico che venisse in Italia e avesse testa potrebbe crescere tatticamente moltissimo, che tradotto vuol dire diventare un centrocampista top dato che fisico e tecnica non gli mancano, ma deve trovare una collocazione definitiva e lavorare sulla tattica.

Come interno destro/sinistro in un centrocampo a 5 per me può esplodere di brutto


----------



## Gas (18 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Allora vedo che molti lo paragonano a Seedorf ma se devo paragonarlo ad un altro treccinato allora dico che secondo me è più simile a Davids..



Concordo. Anche secondo me non è simile a Seedorf (E' lui che dice che Seedorf è il suo modello, ma questo non vuol dire che riesca a giocare alla stessa maniera).


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Luglio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Concordo. Anche secondo me non è simile a Seedorf (E' lui che dice che Seedorf è il suo modello, ma questo non vuol dire che riesca a giocare alla stessa maniera).



Sto immaginando una mediana a 5 che si schiera così:

Conti Kessie Biglia Sanches Rodriguez

Ci sono tanti di quei muscoli lì in mezzo che davvero potremmo mettere in ginocchio ogni difesa con gli inserimenti tra esterni che vanno sul fondo e interni che si buttano in area

Premesso che nel gioco a 5 prediligo sempre un regista che da geometrie e due giocatori complementari, uno più muscolare e uno più estroso..anche perché è evidente che quest'anno metteremo sotto col gioco tutti in serie A, ergo avremo davanti difese bloccatissime, quindi serve qualcuno con la giocata facile


----------



## mrsmit (18 Luglio 2017)

Sembra sia vicinissimo, i ragazzi di sportface dicono che la distanza si è ridotta a soli 3 mil.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2017)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Sembra sia vicinissimo, i ragazzi di sportface dicono che la distanza si è ridotta a soli 3 mil.



Speriamo, mi paice moltissimo l'idea di poter avere un giovane di questo livello come alternativa a Kessiè.
Se arriva lui bisogna dare in prestito Locatelli.


----------



## Cizzu (18 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Speriamo, mi paice moltissimo l'idea di poter avere un giovane di questo livello come alternativa a Kessiè.
> Se arriva lui bisogna dare in prestito Locatelli.



Si. Mi sembra inevitabile il presito di Locatelli. Anche se preferirei la cessione di Montolivo..


----------

